# Speaking of forfeits....



## timbuck (Oct 22, 2018)

Between the Burbank thread and the Boys 05 fight, there are a few visible forfeits that happened recently.
They get recorded as a 1-0 loss for the team that doesn't show up.
Is there any other way to identify if a game was a forfeit or a 1-0 loss?

I know of 2 other games from this past weekend that didn't get played because 1 club couldn't field a team (Girls 02 and Girls 04).  One was cancelled in advance and the other was about 30 minutes before kickoff.

Any others out there?

SCDSL Fines: (I think Coast is similar)
If a team forfeits a game, the club of the forfeiting team will pay a $250.00 fine + referee fees to the SCDSL for the forfeit. All additional forfeits, beyond the 1st forfeit, will incur a fine of $500 per game + referee fees for each game. A 3rd forfeit will result in the club being placed in bad standing and will be reviewed by the Board of Directors and the Technical Committee for future membership in the SCDSL. Fines will be paid by the club and the club bears the responsibility for making sure all teams understand the rules and associated fines regarding forfeits.


----------



## RedCard (Oct 22, 2018)

With CSL, they will list the game as 1-0 as you stated, but over on the side where the filed is listed, they will put "game forfeited - home (or visitors)". Some forfeited games do slip through the cracks and are listed just as 1-0. My son's old team hired a new coach midway through the season and his 1st game he didn't have his card for some stupid reason so after the 15 minute grace period. BAM -- forfeited.... But it's still listed as just a 1-0 loss.


----------



## Speed (Oct 22, 2018)

Off the subject.....Girls 2003/2004 DPL teams were playing adjacent to each other at OCGP. Az and CA teams. As game was starting I noted the girls were small. Played first half, then the second half started and there was chaos on the side as the refs started yelling at each other from the 2 fields... turned out on each field was a 2003 team playing a 2004 team. Stopped play and the refs decided to Pull the girls to the correct fields for a 35 minute ‘scrimmage’ that ultimately resulted in an injury for our team. Told the game would be rescheduled. DPL technical directors made decision to score both games 0-0 tie. And yes, we were on the correct field.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 22, 2018)

I’m sure the AZ teams would love to come back out here to play a rescheduled games


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 22, 2018)

Speed said:


> Off the subject.....Girls 2003/2004 DPL teams were playing adjacent to each other at OCGP. Az and CA teams. As game was starting I noted the girls were small. Played first half, then the second half started and there was chaos on the side as the refs started yelling at each other from the 2 fields... turned out on each field was a 2003 team playing a 2004 team. Stopped play and the refs decided to Pull the girls to the correct fields for a 35 minute ‘scrimmage’ that ultimately resulted in an injury for our team. Told the game would be rescheduled. DPL technical directors made decision to score both games 0-0 tie. And yes, we were on the correct field.


That is incorrect. The Az 04 team was given a 1-0 win. The 04 team from Az was beating the 03 team 2-0 at half. After the confusion they played the 04 team in the 2nd and in that half won 1-0.

They were given the win with that score.

The 2 03s tied in their half and were given that score.

Further the CA club did not make sure to have enough refs. On one field they only had 2 official refs.


----------



## TangoCity (Oct 22, 2018)

You can play with seven players.  Would be pretty hard not to be able to field a team unless you were already playing short every game.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 23, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> That is incorrect. The Az 04 team was given a 1-0 win. The 04 team from Az was beating the 03 team 2-0 at half. After the confusion they played the 04 team in the 2nd and in that half won 1-0.
> 
> They were given the win with that score.
> 
> ...


Just about the time I think I have heard all of the crazy soccer stories another one comes along.  Who's fault was it that teams from wrong ages started out playing each other?  Did the league screw up the scheduling, referees did not properly check in the players and verify the match reports, coaches or managers screwed up?  The way the league determined the final scores sounds like it was fair.

I have worked a few games this fall with only one AR.  There are just too many games and not a large enough pool of referees.  If parents and a few coaches would stop yelling at the youth referees and new referees, we may be able to keep them around long enough for them to learn to just ignore the stupid comments from the sidelines.


----------



## Soccer (Oct 23, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> Further the CA club did not make sure to have enough refs. On one field they only had 2 official refs.


Not the clubs fault.  DPL works with the assignor.  The clubs do not.


----------



## Slammerdad (Oct 23, 2018)

How can this story be real?  Aren't game cards with rosters submitted prior to play?   Something is missing in this story.....


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 23, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> How can this story be real?  Aren't game cards with rosters submitted prior to play?   Something is missing in this story.....


I can assure you game cards were submitted along with printed match day rosters. The refs/club did not bother to look at the ages on the cards/rosters. They matched cards with rosters but didn't verify that the other team they checked for the game in were the same age.

They had the 03s and 04s scheduled at the same time on fields right next to each other. So all the tents, gatorade station, etc were all next to each other.

Last year at an ECNL game our club was involved where the same type of mistake was made as well.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 23, 2018)

Makes me wonder if there is too much put on the ref crews?

With all the shenanigans about roster shifting going on, players passing from teams to teams,  the different league sub rules, card accounting and the like seems like there are always things missed and a lack of over site by some leagues.  If you complain most of time falls on deaf ears so what can be done realistically?

Heard DSL tried to have 4th officials help out one weekend because the association thought that might be beneficial?  Didn't hear much feedback so I assume they did'nt continue this but the ref crew is there to officiate not necessarily to verify club rosters etc.   Is more over site and review needed or what?  should refs be more or less involved?


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 23, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Makes me wonder if there is too much put on the ref crews?
> 
> With all the shenanigans about roster shifting going on, players passing from teams to teams,  the different league sub rules, card accounting and the like seems like there are always things missed and a lack of over site by some leagues.  If you complain most of time falls on deaf ears so what can be done realistically?
> 
> Heard DSL tried to have 4th officials help out one weekend because the association thought that might be beneficial?  Didn't hear much feedback so I assume they did'nt continue this but the ref crew is there to officiate not necessarily to verify club rosters etc.   Is more over site and review needed or what?  should refs be more or less involved?


There are 4th official on every Discovery league game as far as I know.


----------



## Speed (Oct 23, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> That is incorrect. The Az 04 team was given a 1-0 win. The 04 team from Az was beating the 03 team 2-0 at half. After the confusion they played the 04 team in the 2nd and in that half won 1-0.
> 
> They were given the win with that score.
> 
> ...


DPL supplies the refs not the CA club. No score should have been given for either 'game'. 35 minute half isn't considered a game. Regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Speed (Oct 23, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> I can assure you game cards were submitted along with printed match day rosters. The refs/club did not bother to look at the ages on the cards/rosters. They matched cards with rosters but didn't verify that the other team they checked for the game in were the same age.
> 
> They had the 03s and 04s scheduled at the same time on fields right next to each other. So all the tents, gatorade station, etc were all next to each other.
> 
> Last year at an ECNL game our club was involved where the same type of mistake was made as well.


I agree I put this on the refs. And there were 2 sets that could have rectified the situation.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 23, 2018)

Speed said:


> DPL supplies the refs not the CA club. No score should have been given for either 'game'. 35 minute half isn't considered a game. Regardless of the outcome.


They actually played 40 minutes...but your point remains.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 23, 2018)

Another reason DPL is a terrible idea   (Just kidding.  We need a sarcasm font)


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 23, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Another reason DPL is a terrible idea   (Just kidding.  We need a sarcasm font)


_Italacize _it. Or use *bold.*


----------



## timbuck (Oct 23, 2018)

*That’s stupid *


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 23, 2018)

timbuck said:


> *That’s stupid *


_*No *Shit. _


----------



## Banana Hammock (Oct 24, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> There are 4th official on every Discovery league game as far as I know.


There has only been 4 officials once.


----------

